# Jacket suit inside a plane



## zaxer (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi guys,

First of all, when I first wore a suit when I was 13 years old, my dad gave me a golden rule, "never ever take off your jacket". I have always followed this rule and It has differentiated me from other people wearing suits.

Last month I got my first job in a worldwide consulting firm and started wearing a suit on a daily basis and I a couple of questions to ask you.

I have noticed that most business men whenever they get into a plane, the first thing they do is to take off their jackets. I know this is not a "good or not" thing but "be comfotable or not", but what do you think about It? For me, I do not fell OK just wearing a shirt and a tie, I feel like I am nude, but, is this accepted?

Thanks.


----------



## manuduenas (Sep 16, 2007)

I always take my jacket off in a plane, I think it's perfectly alright but also accept and understand people leaving their jackets on.

manuduenas


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

Since I want look good (unrumpled) when I arrive at my destination, the jacket comes off. Same rule as when driving my car for any extended period.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Taking one's trousers off will also help them arrive at the destination uncreased. 

The modern vulgarism of removing one's coat when at the dinner table or in a plane, car etc leaves much to be desired. This is compounded by the reprehensible tendency for the staff on planes to offer to remove the coat


----------



## manuduenas (Sep 16, 2007)

Sator said:


> Taking one's trousers off will also help them arrive at the destination uncreased.


That's true, it works! I always arrive uncreased....

Seriously, I totally understand your point and I agree, that the constant tendency to always take the coat off is terrible.

manuduenas


----------



## cpac (Mar 25, 2005)

I don't know if you all have noticed or not, but especially this time of year, airplanes at the gate and taxi-ing have LOUSY A.C. I take my jacket off to avoid sweating through it or passing out or both.

And that does not make me a person who takes it off to dine or to sit at my desk or any other "inappropriate" place.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

Sator said:


> The modern vulgarism of removing one's coat when at the dinner table or in a plane, car etc leaves much to be desired. This is compounded by the reprehensible tendency for the staff on planes to offer to remove the coat


Sator, you're the best - a kind of sartorial King Canute :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## marmer (Jun 11, 2008)

I always thought it was simple -- airline and car seats will wrinkle the back of your jacket terribly. I keep a coat hanger in my car for just this reason. I keep a hanger in the office, too, because sometimes I have to move or lift heavy things and don't want to risk ruining my jacket. Admittedly, this happens less than it used to. Since I rarely work on stage anymore I rarely wear coat and tie to work.


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

cpac said:


> I don't know if you all have noticed or not, but especially this time of year, airplanes at the gate and taxi-ing have LOUSY A.C. I take my jacket off to avoid sweating through it or passing out or both.
> 
> And that does not make me a person who takes it off to dine or to sit at my desk or any other "inappropriate" place.


Yes, I've noticed. I was on a 4 hour flight about 3 weeks ago and those little air fans above your seat on the plane didn't do the job. I was so hot. I would much rather take off my jacket and not look quite as good than have sweat dripping my face and back. A sweaty man in a jacket doesn't look good either.


----------



## red96 (Jun 26, 2007)

Unless you are flying in first class, and if you really care about the suit jacket you are wearing, you might want to consider keeping it on. Given how many people and bags are being crammed into coach class these days, it's not clear to me that your jacket will be any less rumpled wearing it than it would be if you tried to store it somewhere (under your seat?)


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

It might be vulgar to take off your jacket, but the reality is that flying today is a vulgar act. I take my jacket off and if I am in first class I hang it up. If in coach, I roll it up carefully and protect it above with my carryon bag or, if it is winter, wrap it in my winter coat.

Also, given the likelihood of getting coffee or soda dumped on you, I do my best to avoid wearing a suit on the plane at all and always try to change at the destination. I do wear a sportcoat as the airline personnel tend to treat you better when you wear a jacket.


----------



## mikeber (May 5, 2004)

*Re*

Who wears suits on planes today?
Last time I flew first class, the other passengers wore shorts and flip flops, one with a navy blue athletic shirt. There was one gentlemen though (probably a salesman) in white shirt and tie. He was the only "dressed" person in the whole plane...


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

mikeber said:


> Who wears suits on planes today?


That's what I was thinking. The only reason that I would wear a coat and tie on an airplane is if I had a business meeting waiting when I arrived. While I wouldn't wear shorts and flip flops, jeans and sneakers would certainly be a high probability for the time spent at the airport and on the airplane. Traveling by air these days is about on par with going to Home Depot as far as I'm concerned, except going to Home Depot isn't nearly as frustrating.

Cruiser


----------



## zaxer (Dec 2, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> That's what I was thinking. The only reason that I would wear a coat and tie on an airplane is if I had a business meeting waiting when I arrived. While I wouldn't wear shorts and flip flops, jeans and sneakers would certainly be a high probability for the time spent at the airport and on the airplane. Traveling by air these days is about on par with going to Home Depot as far as I'm concerned, except going to Home Depot isn't nearly as frustrating.
> 
> Cruiser


What about people who has a meeting throughout the day and comes back home after It?

In Spain It is really common to take the first fly in the morning wherever you are going to (inside Spain) and then coming back in the last plane. There is no chance to change your clothes in a hotel room or something, so your only option is to fly wearing a suit...


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

If you are in the same time zone and flying for a long period of time to a business meeting or some other important function where a suit is in order so be it. I would take off my coat while seated on the plane. It will no doubt get rumpled,wrinkled or spilt on at some point. however, if flying cross country to different time zones why wear a suit. change at the hotel. Or bring your suit on board in a garment bag and change before you land. Or change in the men's room of the airport. Be comfortable on the plane. The flights these days or so bad why be constrained in a shirt and tie if you don't have to. if you are flying for one hour to a business meeting then it really isn't too bad.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

zaxer said:


> What about people who has a meeting throughout the day and comes back home after It?


I've only done this once. I flew to Washington DC early in the morning for a round of meetings that day and flew back home immediately afterward. I wore a suit and tie on the airplane both ways.

Like I said, if I have a business meeting waiting for me on the other end of the flight I will fly dressed for the meeting; however, this isn't because I want to wear a suit on the airplane, but rather a simple matter of expediency.

Cruiser


----------



## zaxer (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok, It seems like I have to clarify my question.

I am talking about 1 hour to 2 hour flights where you have a pair of meetings wainting for you and you are coming back home at the end of them. Your only lugagge is what you wear and a briefcase.

It is obvious that none of us would wear a suit going from NY to LA If you have a hotel room waiting for you at your destination.

Changing from sport to a suit in an airport bathroom? I don´t see It...


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

zaxer said:


> Ok, It seems like I have to clarify my question.
> 
> I am talking about 1 hour to 2 hour flights where you have a pair of meetings wainting for you and you are coming back home at the end of them. Your only lugagge is what you wear and a briefcase.


I'm not sure what it is that you are clarifying because that is exactly what I said that I did. I flew to Washington DC in the morning, caught the subway from the airport to the meeting downtown, and after the meeting got right back on the subway to the airport and flew home. There was no hotel involved so I wore my meeting clothes on the airplane both ways.

But like I said, I only wore the suit on the airplane because, like you, I didn't want to carry any luggage nor did I want to change clothes in the airport bathroom. While my preference is for much more casual clothing while flying, I'm not fanatical about it. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

It is almost impossible to sit on a plane for two hours and get up unwrinkled. Put your jacket into a garment bag. Pick a seat in the rear of the plane. The rear boards first, and this should assure you room to hang your garment bag in the front compartment.


----------



## SkySov (Mar 17, 2008)

This is probably why department store type mens stores sell "travel" suits. You guys and your fancy S150s are getting all wrinkled :crazy:


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

So everyone should keep their jacket on in a plane or while driving? :crazy: Oh, I get it, we should have one of our valets meet us at the destination with a clean and pressed change of clothes so we can change in the super duper flyer's club!! Great idea!! :teacha: 

For those of us without a trust fund, how would those of you that suggest we keep our jackets on while flying/driving keep yourselves looking immaculate when the plane touches down or your car reaches it's destination after 8 hours of flying/driving? Any constructive hints for how to avoid the "vulgarism's" of today's society? What are your secrets of remaining immaculate at all times like Phileas Fogg?


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

Or we're to have our man Alfred (who travels with us, but's been sweating it out in coach) steam-press one of our other suits from the steamer trunks while in the limo, and then change en route. Good man!

I mean, it's that or holding onto the illusion and someone would actually arrive looking good after wearing a jacket for hours on a hot and crowded plane. 

Hey, if I'm going to dream... I'm dreaming BIG! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Simply hang a collection of your favorite suits in the closet of your private jet, store the accessories as well and have your valet aid you in changing out of your smoking jacket and velvet slippers...or other lounging wear...prior to disembarking. It's the only civilized solution.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

For same day turnaround trips, with travel legs of an hour or two, I wear a suit made with a high twist fabric, leave my jacket on, and arrive relatively unwrinkled. A 14 ounce fresco travel suit isn't quite as wrinkle resistant as steel plate but it's close.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I like to take window seats on planes, which allow me to hand my jacket on the seat in front of me against the wall of the cabin. It normally works out well. There's also generally enough room for me to slip off my shoes and place them on the rail between the side of the seat in front of me and the cabin. 

Most of the newer planes have hooks on the back of the tray tables too for hanging a jacket.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

I find it difficult to fathom for one moment that a member of this fine forum would consider removing his jacket whilst traveling on a commercial airliner.

How much lower can we sink?


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> I've only done this once. I flew to Washington DC early in the morning for a round of meetings that day and flew back home immediately afterward. I wore a suit and tie on the airplane both ways.


I've been to and from DC in a day a couple of times, and did this once for an Iowa trip. I was in the same suit all day each time.


----------



## encyclopedia (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like you need at least one of two things:
- a more wrinkle-resistant travel suit
- a travel briefcase large enough to hold a well folded jacket safely in the overhead compartment

I always take my jacket off while flying (and I'm wearing a jacket 99pct of the time). But I'm almost always doing one of the following:
- short haul easyjet/etc with jacket folded in my hardside carry-on
- long haul first/upper/biz class (work travel  ), jacket in cabinet, trousers in carryon and wearing my flying pajamas after 15 minutes
- biz travel on the eurostar, travel suit works great


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Are some of you actually saying you TAKE OFF your suit jackets?
EVER?!???

I sleep in mine. After a few months the wrinkles multiply and all blend together so it looks incredibly smooth again. Bet Sator isn't this proper.
-----
Off.

Come on, let's be practical here. It's an airliner. If you aren't trying to find every spare millimeter of room around you, it is boiling hot. Unless you are built like an emaciated runway model it's just not always practical to have a suit jacket on while sitting in a plane. If you are in first class wear it; those decadent folks get all the perks and comforts to allow them to wear their suit jackets.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

It has been awile since I have flown, but I don't remember the folks in first class dressing any better than those of us back in steerage.

At one time people actually dressed up to fly. I remember one flight where a passenger arrived late without a ticket and paid the stewardess who wrote out his ticket. I guess I am really showing my age with these memories.

As an aside, I think flying in the conditions we have today is a most uncivilized way to travel and it is a real pity that we don't have high speed trains in this country which would be nice for trips from L.A. to San Francisco or along some of the Eastern corridors.

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

Oh, and there was once a time when one could park a car fairly near the terminal and did not have to stand in long lines. Locally, the Burbank airport was a pleasure once when only one airline flew from it.


----------



## Taxler (Oct 22, 2006)

Jim In Sunny So Calif said:


> It has been awile since I have flown, but I don't remember the folks in first class dressing any better than those of us back in steerage....


On many flights- particularly outside normal working hours and to non-business destinations- the majority of business class fares are upgrades from economy class; those passengers dress the same as steeerage because except for luck of the draw they'd be flying in steerage. Now that flights are running near full capacity again, those upgrades are becomming hard to get.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Jim In Sunny So Calif said:


> Locally, the Burbank airport was a pleasure once when only one airline flew from it.


I never found Burbank's parking a problem, rather their mile long terminal was daunting.


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

My sneaking suspicion is that those that wouldn't consider taking a jacket off on an airplane haven't flown since Pan Am was using the Clipper.

Perry


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I also find some flight attendents will offer to hand your jacket in the closet if the plane is anything larger than a DC-9.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

I wore a double vented, db linen jacket on an international flight, and kept it on during the entire flight. To my surprise I arrived with a jacket that wasn't overly wrinkled, especially linen.


----------



## SkySov (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't fly in jackets because I only fly for vacations so I'm wearing swim trunks and a flotation tube around my waist. It saves time because I head straight to the beach upon arrival. 

However, I have wondered if wearing a suit to the airport makes it less likely one will be searched for bombs up his rear end. Do you all the fly think you get waived through because you dressed well?


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

TSA employees are a pretty egalitarian lot. Some here may be aghast at the fact that not only must one's suit jacket be removed for an airport security checkpoint, but (you may wish to have a small paper bag handy right now) SHOES must come off as well and be placed on the X-ray conveyor belt.

Now, just breathe long full breaths into the bag until the black spots are no longer in front of your eyes. I'd advise you to loosen your ties as well, but I know better.


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 8, 2008)

I often travel for business, and frequently choose to wear a suit for the flight. Not only does it minimize how much I have to pack, often I'll be headed right from the flight to meetings. As for the suggestion of changing in the airport washroom - it sends a shiver up my spine, have you seen the state of them lately??

However I don't like to look like I slept in my jacket, and so do take if off onboard - no matter how good the material sitting in one spot with a belt fastened around your waist is going to create wrinkles.

The key is to take an aisle seat. Wait until the very last minute until everyone has put their carry-on luggage up. You can then usually fold your jacket (lengthwise, shoulder to shoulder) and lay along the top of the overhear bin. Keeps it flat throughout the flight, and as long as you're the first to get into the bin when the plane lands you can retrieve it before it gets jostled about. 

Obviously if you're in business class it's a non-issue as they can hang your jacket, but can't say I'm fortunate enough to get up there often!


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Jim In Sunny So Calif said:


> I remember one flight where a passenger arrived late without a ticket and paid the stewardess who wrote out his ticket.


Yeah, I remember when they were called "stewardesses," too. 



> As an aside, I think flying in the conditions we have today is a most uncivilized way to travel


Commercial air travel used to possess an aura of refinement and perhaps even prestige. Today, it's a somewhat less pleasant version of Greyhound with wings, where a dog - ironically, not a greyhound - sniffs your crotch subsequent to you walking shoeless through a metal detector, in obedience to "safety" rules which in many cases have more to do with feeling safe, than with being safe.

Then as your reward, you're permitted to eventually board your flight. Well, unless you're the 38th person in line, or the 43rd, or whatever the day's number is, in which case you'll be randomly chosen for more in depth investigation - never mind whether you're a 79 year old one-legged military veteran, or a 9 year old girl on your way to grandma's house. To determine ahead of time that the wheelchair-bound senior citizen is less likely to be a threat than is the 21 year old Saudi exchange student in the "I <Heart> ANFO" t-shirt, would be an example of profiling, and therefore an infringement on someone's rights.

(Forgive me whatever whatever very slight exaggeration you may find in the above. I had an exceedingly bad experience flying from Baltimore to my dad's funeral in Florida. It's colored my attitude toward commercial air travel.)


----------



## SkySov (Mar 17, 2008)

No one has pleasant experiences with commercial air travel anymore. If you were the emperor of North Korea or whatever wouldn't the airline industry be the best proof to give your people against capitalism? Why isn't the market correcting the problems?


----------



## Jackdaws (May 28, 2008)

*You're not on the Pan Am Clipper.*

Wearing a jacket is hot and uncomfortable in a cramped car or airline seat, especially with seatbelts. Plus, I don't want to stretch my jacket out of shape. I dress comfortably on planes and dress up at the destination. As stated above, most others on the plane are wearing flip flops, cargo shorts, and T shirts, anyway. If this was the 1938 Pan Am Clipper to Havana, leave it on. Nowadays, be comfortable and spare your suit.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

SkySov said:


> If you were the emperor of North Korea or whatever wouldn't the airline industry be the best proof to give your people against capitalism?


Telling starving and poverty stricken people, who in any event have only the most limited right to travel, that capitalism has failed because well-fed westerners have to endure discomfort when they fly to Disney World, isn't really the best way to solidify your hold on power. 

Passenger air travel in the United States, and in various other nations which fall, more or less, into the category of "free market economies," has numerous problems. But North Korea's got problems that make Newark Airport at the start of a holiday weekend seem positively like a flier's paradise.



> Why isn't the market correcting the problems?


Because (1) making things more comfortable might well increase the price of an airline ticket, and people want to pay as little as possible. They'll endure horrible treatment, if it saves them a buck. And (2) many people have this irrational (or, at best, semi-rational) obsession with safety. Or at least, with perceived safety. So if an indignity at the airport is explained as "a safety precaution," they'll defend it.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

12345Michael54321 said:


> Yeah, I remember when they were called "stewardesses," too.


Yes, at one time if you called them flight attendants people would think it most odd and might take a minute or two to figure out what you were talking about.

I enjoyed the rest of your post which I did not quote.

Cheers, and happy flying, Jim.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

Once, I was on a plane from Minneapolis/St Paul to LAX in a suit and I fell asleep en route. Being one who has a tendency to drool a bit whilst I slept, I only discovered there was a white v. noticable line running down my left lapel when I was at the LAX toilets! 

Surely, a worse indignity than taking one's jacket off...


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

SkySov said:


> Why isn't the market correcting the problems?


Air travel is now considered purely utilitarian by both individuals and companies. Therefore cheap now comes well before good in most people's booking considerations. The market is giving them what they say they want. Unfortunately for me since I'd happily pay a few pounds extra for better service.

The safety hassles? Mass post-911 hysteria and paranoia, initially on the part of the electorate, and so subsequently on the part of the government.


----------



## ColeFieldHouse (Aug 26, 2005)

I remove my jacket, fold it along the vertical axis, fold it along the horizontal axis, and sit with the bundle in my lap. The jacket doesn't ever get in my way, even though I'm no small guy. When using a laptop on the tray table, I place the jacket on top of my carry-on under the seat and make sure I'm careful about my feet. 

When we arrive, I give the jacket a couple of shakes. It's worked out very well so far.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

dlloyd said:


> As for the suggestion of changing in the airport washroom - it sends a shiver up my spine, have you seen the state of them lately??


Just watch out for the chap tapping his foot.


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 8, 2008)

hockeyinsider said:


> Just watch out for the chap tapping his foot.


 And yet another reason to fly fully dressed ...


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

You guys are all losers.

Everyone knows you're supposed to buy it when you get there.


----------

